# Irish Daily Mail-Photobook Offer



## Sandals (10 Nov 2009)

The Irish daily Mail are running a "FREE Photobook for every reader" at the moment. The collection for tokens (one needs 6 out of 8) started last Saturday and Saturday's paper stated that the tokens will be printed every day in the Irish Daily Mail (Nov 7th to 14th) and in the the Irish Mail on Sunday November 8th. 

So this meant the 8 tokens would be 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 13th, 14th and so I need 6 of them. However there was none in the 8th (Sundays). 

I also see each token is dated and they skipped the token dated the 8/11/09.

This is dreadful management from the point of view from the Irish Daily Mail.

Has anyone any idea how to contact the Irish Daily Mail as the newsagent I purchased Sunday paper in didnt want to know about it. 

PS if anyone has any tokens (ill pay for P&P if anybody has a few) they dont need I am trying to collect few more sets outside my own set for families who would love them but can't afford to purchase the paper. Thanks for any replies/help.


----------



## MOFFY01 (10 Nov 2009)

i have contacted them before at this address / phone no.
Associated Newspapers,      Ph: 6375837
Embassy House,                                             
Herbert Park Lane,                                
Dublin 4.


----------



## Sandals (10 Nov 2009)

Cheers for the quick response, I couldnt find anything in the paper or on the net. Thanking You.


----------



## jonq74 (11 Nov 2009)

if its anything like their last offer for the royal doultan china dont hold your breath waiting. I sent away at the end of september all the tokens and money as they said the would deliver within 28days..... it was april by the time i got them... so much for christmas presents..


----------



## Slim (16 Nov 2009)

What is a Photobook?


----------



## Sandals (16 Nov 2009)

It is a hard backed bounded book that contains photos one submits. Very popular as an addition/alternative to the tradititional wedding adlum. Some people use them as a coffeee table book.  Check out any online photoshop that do prints or canvas. The Irish Daily Mail offer is with TicTacPhoto.


----------



## Slim (17 Nov 2009)

Sandals said:


> It is a hard backed bounded book that contains photos one submits. Very popular as an addition/alternative to the tradititional wedding adlum. Some people use them as a coffeee table book. Check out any online photoshop that do prints or canvas. The Irish Daily Mail offer is with TicTacPhoto.


 

Thanks Sandals.


----------



## pansyflower (23 Nov 2009)

What address do we send the tokens to, does anyone know?


----------



## Sandals (23 Nov 2009)

Address is The Irish Daily Mail Photobook Offer, PO Box 8034, Santry, Dublin 9. All applications must be received by Monday 23rd 2009 (ie today).


----------



## pansyflower (24 Nov 2009)

Tank you, Sandals.


----------



## michael quin (2 Dec 2009)

how can download software?
Kind Regards.Michael


----------



## Sandals (2 Dec 2009)

Michael the offer is with TicTatPhoto and I had a look at their website few weeks ago. Just follow the website and it should let u download the software (I hope). Does this mean u heard back from the offer (iv heard nothing).


----------



## DEBAR (7 Dec 2009)

ive tried-to no avail to get the link on the tictacphoto page. has anyone had any luck?


----------



## Sandals (8 Dec 2009)

I read on another website that someone had got their voucher and had photos uploaded and all (said u can actually upload more than thirty photos if u change layout). I havent got my voucher code yet but when I do Ill let u know how i get on.


----------



## foxylady (9 Dec 2009)

I havent received mine either


----------



## backtoblack (20 Dec 2009)

Has anybody recieved their voucher codes yet ?

does any one know an email address for the paper ?
or would you better off just writing a letter to the address listed above ?


----------



## scuby (20 Dec 2009)

got my voucher code, must up-load them tomorrow...


----------



## Sandals (21 Dec 2009)

got my letter and started to upload. But on another website person said she had got hers photobook back and very poor quality. photos not where she wanted them etc.


----------



## Sandals (19 Feb 2010)

Got my photobook three weeks ago. Excellent quality considering most photos were from 30 years ago to about 10 years ago, scanned in. Beautiful leather cover and i paid €9.50 for two headings on front and on spine of book. The postmark was from Germany, photobook was well wrapped up. Will order from them again as their email have great offers.


----------



## foxylady (22 Feb 2010)

Sandals said:


> Got my photobook three weeks ago. Excellent quality considering most photos were from 30 years ago to about 10 years ago, scanned in. Beautiful leather cover and i paid €9.50 for two headings on front and on spine of book. The postmark was from Germany, photobook was well wrapped up. Will order from them again as their email have great offers.


 

How long were you waiting for it?


----------



## Sandals (23 Feb 2010)

Two weeks, had got an email saying dispatched and so planned on it arriving anytime from a Monday onwards, Low and behold postman arrived that Monday with it. Was trilled.


----------

